# New (Unofficial) Zakhara campaign guide available 04/13/2021



## Ath-kethin

_Ahlan _and well met, my friends!

Many of us have missed the storied lands of *Zakhara*, colloquially known as the *Land of Fate*. A land of genies, ghuls, mysteries, sultans, and sorcery, Zakhara draws inspiration in equal parts from _1,001 Night_s (also known as _The Arabian Night_s) and 1960s Hollywood glamor.

Now, from the team who brought you the Electrum-bestselling _*Midnight in the City of Brass*, _with the invaluable assistance from *Ahmed Aljabry* of d20Arabia, comes

*Campaign Guide: Zakhara - Adventures in the Land of Fate**.*

This *288 page tome* contains the following:

an overview of the great peninsula's *geography*
details on Zakhara's great *cities*
details on Zakhara's great wastes and *desert tribes*
details on Zakhara's prominent *power groups*
almost *100 monster* *and NPC statblocks*
new *subclasses*
an optional take on character kits for 5th Edition games
a *starter adventure* for 1st level characters
appendices full of valuable information such as the *local calendar*, local *terminology*, *names*, and six *pregenerated characters*
Lavishly illustrated and presented in a style reminiscent of the classic product line from the early 1990s but with an eye toward modern sensibilities, *Campaign Guide: Zakhara - Adventures in the Land of Fate* has everything you need to either begin your adventures in the distant south or pick up and continue with your old campaign.

Available *04/13/2021* on Dungeon Masters Guild, in *PDF *and *Print on Demand*.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg

I am excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSword

How did you get round the IP? license from WOC?


----------



## TwoSix

Sold.  I love Zakhara.


----------



## Kodiak3D

TheSword said:


> How did you get round the IP? license from WOC?



You can use WotC IP if you publish through DM's Guild.


----------



## guachi

Thumbs up! 

Question: Does anyone know what actual Arabic word is supposed to be represented by "Zakhara"? Is it from the word for "teem" or "abound" or is it a slight mistransliteration of the Arabic for "flower" or maybe a bigger mistransliteration of "desert"?


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Kodiak3D said:


> You can use WotC IP if you publish through DM's Guild.




Yep, as long as it is part of one of the allowed settings. And Zakhara is part of the Forgotten Realms, so legal to use.


----------



## Ath-kethin

guachi said:


> Thumbs up!
> 
> Question: Does anyone know what actual Arabic word is supposed to be represented by "Zakhara"? Is it from the word for "teem" or "abound" or is it a slight mistransliteration of the Arabic for "flower" or maybe a bigger mistransliteration of "desert"?



Thank you!

And the word "Zakhara" means nothing, just sounds cool. Ahmed actually reached out to Jeff Grubb about it, and Grubb confirmed that it was just a vaguely Arabic sounding nonsense word.

For the record, the same is true of the Zakharan names for the calendar months.


----------



## jerryrice4949

Are the monsters illustrated?


----------



## TwoSix

1)  Does the book have a spell list divided up by elements to allow for elemental wizards?  

2)  I don't need a ton of details, but what approach did you take to the sha'ir?


----------



## Demetrios1453

Ooooooh! I'll definitely be taking a look at this!

Glad they worked with Ahmad on this to ensure they get things culturally appropriate and avoid any _faux pas_. Granted, Zakhara was probably the best out of the three major continental expansions to the Forgotten Realms, but it still did have its rough edges and questionable takes, so presumably we'll see a more polished and nuanced version here!


----------



## TheSword

Kodiak3D said:


> You can use WotC IP if you publish through DM's Guild.



That I didn’t know. I thought it was only for IP they had released. Interesting.


----------



## Davies

... kits? Seriously?


----------



## Ath-kethin

jerryrice4949 said:


> Are the monsters illustrated?



Yes.

We wanted to keep to the feel of the 2nd Edition stuff, so most illustrations are black and white, with the occasional full page color plate. Luckily for our budget, there is a TON of public domain Arabian Nights artwork, and that artwork comprises the vast majority of the pieces in the book.


----------



## Ath-kethin

TwoSix said:


> 1)  Does the book have a spell list divided up by elements to allow for elemental wizards?
> 
> 2)  I don't need a ton of details, but what approach did you take to the sha'ir?



1. Yes. It includes all applicable spells from the _Player's Handbook, Elemental Evil Player's Companion_, with a few from _Xanathar's Guide_. We didn't want to require people to purchase or have resources outside the core three books, so we consciously decided not to include material from _Tasha's Cauldron _(for example). We will be releasing the spell lists as a web supplement, complete with spells from all official sources, soon after the book is released.

2. In our work the Sha'ir is an archetype, not a class, and a member of any class can become one (this is what we mean when we describe reintroducing character kits; more on that in a fuller answer below). 

But to more directly answer the spirit of your question, regarding a spellcaster who relies on a genie familiar to gain and use spells, our take hasn't changed since we initially published it over two years ago. You can get it for free if you like: The Sha'ir at DMSGuild. 

Our take is a Noble Genie patron Warlock, with a Pact of the Lamp. This version has a gen (mechanically derived from an imp or quasit) that can fetch spells like it did in 2e. We also provide methods of implementing the concept using a Sorcerer bloodline (Genie-Blooded) and Wizard arcane tradition (the School of Genie Lore). We worked on a Bard option too but it died on the vine during playtesting. 

The Warlock and Wizard implementations are in the Sha'ir document I linked above; the Warlock is also in _Midnight in the City of Brass_ along with the Sorcerer bloodline.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Demetrios1453 said:


> Ooooooh! I'll definitely be taking a look at this!
> 
> Glad they worked with Ahmad on this to ensure they get things culturally appropriate and avoid any _faux pas_. Granted, Zakhara was probably the best out of the three major continental expansions to the Forgotten Realms, but it still did have its rough edges and questionable takes, so presumably we'll see a more polished and nuanced version here!



Ahmed is an awesome guy, and I was very happy he came onboard. He was one of three native Arabic speakers we worked with for transliteration and language assistance, and he was by far the most involved. He had many great pointers on cultural and social matters, and very importantly he agreed with our overall approach.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Davies said:


> ... kits? Seriously?



Tell me about it. The 2e plague returns!

But we ran into an issue: making everything a subclass is extremely limiting, especially for broad concepts such as a mounted warrior, a holy slayer, or a preacher who belongs to an order that maintains temples and congregations. These archetypes and concepts are deeply ingrained in the Al-Qadim and Zakharan setting, however, and we couldn't just ignore them. It also seemed silly to have multiple subclasses for the same concept (covering different classes). Early ideas to make more generic subclasses that could be taken by ANY class died fast and hard, especially since not all classes get their subclasses at the same level. 

In addition, others have published excellent collections of Zakharan subclasses and we didn't want to reinvent the wheel, flood the market, or just copy what they had done.

Our solution was a sort of enhanced background: a roleplaying concepts paired with a minor mechanical boost that a character can generally take at 5th level or so. Most give advantage or proficiency in a skill, in a specific application, and have minimal mechanical impact on the game overall (at least across the course of our playtesting). They're easy to implement, ignore, or just use as a roleplaying aid. 

These kits have some of the same problems that kits of old used to: they're by nature not all of equal power level, not everyone uses them (obviously!), and some are very niche and/or specific in their application. But none are likely to break your game, whether or not you use them.


----------



## TwoSix

Ath-kethin said:


> Our solution was a sort of enhanced background: a roleplaying concepts paired with a minor mechanical boost that a character can generally take at 5th level or so. Most give advantage or proficiency in a skill, in a specific application, and have minimal mechanical impact on the game overall (at least across the course of our playtesting). They're easy to implement, ignore, or just use as a roleplaying aid.
> 
> These kits have some of the same problems that kits of old used to: they're by nature not all of equal power level, not everyone uses them (obviously!), and some are very niche and/or specific in their application. But none are likely to break your game, whether or not you use them.



I think that makes a lot of sense.  5e has plenty of room for mechanical or narrative widgets outside of the class/subclass/feat paradigm.  I mean, magic items already exist as a DM tool to give power boosts outside of the normal level progression; any system that gives out other kinds of boons is merely a variation on that.


----------



## amethal

TheSword said:


> That I didn’t know. I thought it was only for IP they had released. Interesting.



It is only for settings they have released, but by releasing Forgotten Realms they also implicitly released Zakhara, Kara-Tur and Maztica, since they are all considered part of that setting.


----------



## Ath-kethin

TwoSix said:


> I think that makes a lot of sense.  5e has plenty of room for mechanical or narrative widgets outside of the class/subclass/feat paradigm.  I mean, magic items already exist as a DM tool to give power boosts outside of the normal level progression; any system that gives out other kinds of boons is merely a variation on that.



Thanks for your thoughts, and enthusiasm!

The kits have been enormously popular with our playtesters - it's just another little hook that might never even come into play, but helps direct how to develop a character and anchor it to a setting. So just like with prestige classes in 3.x (which were a direct inspiration for our approach), we've found that many players choose feats and other options in anticipation of eventually filling a role defined by a kit. And the great thing is, even if they never end up taking the kit, the idea still help them flesh out their character.


----------



## TwoSix

Ath-kethin said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, and enthusiasm!
> 
> The kits have been enormously popular with our playtesters - it's just another little hook that might never even come into play, but helps direct how to develop a character and anchor it to a setting. So just like with prestige classes in 3.x (which were a direct inspiration for our approach), we've found that many players choose feats and other options in anticipation of eventually filling a role defined by a kit. And the great thing is, even if they never end up taking the kit, the idea still help them flesh out their character.



Thanks!  I had actually been planning on starting up a Ravenloft campaign for my group, but this has me excited enough that I'm thinking of making a Zakhara campaign.


----------



## Davies

Ath-kethin said:


> Our solution was a sort of enhanced background: a roleplaying concepts paired with a minor mechanical boost that a character can generally take at 5th level or so. Most give advantage or proficiency in a skill, in a specific application, and have minimal mechanical impact on the game overall (at least across the course of our playtesting). They're easy to implement, ignore, or just use as a roleplaying aid.



... I can't say that I'm fully persuaded, but I do understand your reasoning, appreciate your taking the time to address this, and look forward to seeing the published work.


----------



## guachi

Ath-kethin said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And the word "Zakhara" means nothing, just sounds cool. Ahmed actually reached out to Jeff Grubb about it, and Grubb confirmed that it was just a vaguely Arabic sounding nonsense word.
> 
> For the record, the same is true of the Zakharan names for the calendar months.




It's a good nonsense word, then, as it had me fooled. Many of the terms used really are Arabic (Al-Qadim, Sahir). And Zakhara deriving from the Arabic verb "to teem or abound" at least made some sense to me as the name for a fantasy land.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Davies said:


> ... I can't say that I'm fully persuaded, but I do understand your reasoning, appreciate your taking the time to address this, and look forward to seeing the published work.



I appreciate the vote of confidence!

If you haven't done so yet, I recommend downloading the Sha'ir document I linked above; you can find it here: The Sha'ir (Warlock and Wizard options) - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild 

It has our Sha'ir kit, our reasoning behind the idea (mostly reiterated in this thread anyway), our Noble Genie and Pact of the Lamp option, and the wizard Genie Lore subclass.

It also might not convince you, but it will at least provide a more concrete example of our approach.


----------



## Ath-kethin

guachi said:


> It's a good nonsense word, then, as it had me fooled. Many of the terms used really are Arabic (Al-Qadim, Sahir). And Zakhara deriving from the Arabic verb "to teem or abound" at least made some sense to me as the name for a fantasy land.



This was Jeff Grubb's actual answer when asked:

"Zakhara does not mean plentiful or bountiful from this volume, and I either may used a different word as its base, or did a complete keyboard-mash to find something that sounded as good as Faerun. (It may be the latter, only because it gives me the A to Z encompassing of al-Qadim, set in Zakhara (zah -KARR-ah)."

So there's a chance it had something to do with an Arabic word, but even Grubb doubts that.


----------



## jayoungr

Ignorant question, so forgive me, but I thought Al-Qadim was the Land of Fate?  Is this related?


----------



## Stormonu

!!!!!

Are you planning any supplements or adventure conversions to go along with the base book?

@jayoungr - yes, this is Al-Qadim.  Zakhara is the name of the continent, like the Forgotten Realms is set on Abber-Toril, and Greyhawk is set on the Flanness of Oerth.


----------



## dave2008

Ath-kethin said:


> Tell me about it. The 2e plague returns!
> 
> But we ran into an issue: making everything a subclass is extremely limiting, especially for broad concepts such as a mounted warrior, a holy slayer, or a preacher who belongs to an order that maintains temples and congregations. These archetypes and concepts are deeply ingrained in the Al-Qadim and Zakharan setting, however, and we couldn't just ignore them. It also seemed silly to have multiple subclasses for the same concept (covering different classes). Early ideas to make more generic subclasses that could be taken by ANY class died fast and hard, especially since not all classes get their subclasses at the same level.
> 
> In addition, others have published excellent collections of Zakharan subclasses and we didn't want to reinvent the wheel, flood the market, or just copy what they had done.
> 
> Our solution was a sort of enhanced background: a roleplaying concepts paired with a minor mechanical boost that a character can generally take at 5th level or so. Most give advantage or proficiency in a skill, in a specific application, and have minimal mechanical impact on the game overall (at least across the course of our playtesting). They're easy to implement, ignore, or just use as a roleplaying aid.
> 
> These kits have some of the same problems that kits of old used to: they're by nature not all of equal power level, not everyone uses them (obviously!), and some are very niche and/or specific in their application. But none are likely to break your game, whether or not you use them.



Probably too late for this, but you might look at the supernatural gifts and piety system that was developed for Theros.  That seems like a framework that might work for you.


----------



## dave2008

Ath-kethin said:


> Yes.
> 
> We wanted to keep to the feel of the 2nd Edition stuff, so most illustrations are black and white, with the occasional full page color plate. Luckily for our budget, there is a TON of public domain Arabian Nights artwork, and that artwork comprises the vast majority of the pieces in the book.
> 
> 
> View attachment 134982



Just wanted to point out the _Flyby_ is a trait in standard WotC statbocks, not an action.


----------



## Ath-kethin

dave2008 said:


> Just wanted to point out the _Flyby_ is a trait in standard WotC statbocks, not an action.



Wow. We literally had like 8 different people review the statblocks before the book was finalized (possibly more; sections of this book were written upwards of 5 years ago), not to mention everyone who's seen this same image where I've posted it in various places, and you seem to be the first to notice that Flyby should be above the Actions heading, not below it. Oops!

It's a bit embarrassing as an oversight, but I feel safe in my belief that most people won't notice it.


----------



## dave2008

Ath-kethin said:


> Wow. We literally had like 8 different people review the statblocks before the book was finalized (possibly more; sections of this book were written upwards of 5 years ago), not to mention everyone who's seen this same image where I've posted it in various places, and you seem to be the first to notice that Flyby should be above the Actions heading, not below it. Oops!
> 
> It's a bit embarrassing as an oversight, but I feel safe in my belief that most people won't notice it.



Well, I have always have spent a lot of time reviewing stat blocks and since Covid that is my primary method of D&D consumption!


----------



## Ath-kethin

dave2008 said:


> Probably too late for this, but you might look at the supernatural gifts and piety system that was developed for Theros.  That seems like a framework that might work for you.



I've been a big fan of supernatural gifts for ages; one of my first published pieces was an expansion of the Supernatural Gifts section form the _Dungeon Master's Guide_. And the system in _Theros_ is pretty solid.

But we steered away from focusing too much on specific religious tropes in the book, even moreso once Ahmed Aljabry was involved. We had a fine line to walk with representation, Orientalism, and other stereotypes, while remaining true to the AD&D design of the world and its society. The piety system from Theros seems like it might be a pretty good fit for Zakharans, but I don't really think the Supernatural Gifts are - such gifts imply the heavy involvement of gods in everyday life, and a distinctive feature of the 2nd Edition Al-Qadim material was its _lack _of divine presence. Zakhara was about the people's take on their gods, not a catalog of deities as high-level monsters to be challenged and hobnobbed with by PCs; a remarkably refreshing take for the early '90s, and one the Eberron setting also ran with in the mid 200s.

Also, the last thing we needed to do was play up the people of a fantasy cultural mishmash, derived from European takes on Middle Eastern traditions and stories, as a bunch of religious wingnuts. And at the end of the day, we couldn't fit everything we wanted anyway. Some bits will appear soon in other books, but some stuff people will just need to add to campaigns on their own if they want it.


----------



## dave2008

Ath-kethin said:


> I've been a big fan of supernatural gifts for ages; one of my first published pieces was an expansion of the Supernatural Gifts section form the _Dungeon Master's Guide_. And the system in _Theros_ is pretty solid.
> 
> But we steered away from focusing too much on specific religious tropes in the book, even moreso once Ahmed Aljabry was involved. We had a fine line to walk with representation, Orientalism, and other stereotypes, while remaining true to the AD&D design of the world and its society. The piety system from Theros seems like it might be a pretty good fit for Zakharans, but I don't really think the Supernatural Gifts are - such gifts imply the heavy involvement of gods in everyday life, and a distinctive feature of the 2nd Edition Al-Qadim material was its _lack _of divine presence. Zakhara was about the people's take on their gods, not a catalog of deities as high-level monsters to be challenged and hobnobbed with by PCs; a remarkably refreshing take for the early '90s, and one the Eberron setting also ran with in the mid 200s.
> 
> Also, the last thing we needed to do was play up a the people of a fantasy cultural mishmash, derived from European takes on Middle Eastern traditions and stories, as a bunch of religious wingnuts. And at the end of the day, we couldn't fit everything we wanted anyway. Some bits will appear soon in other books, but some stuff people will just need to add to campaigns on their own if they want it.



I wasn't suggesting you use the supernatural gifts and piety system, just that conceptual frame work:

A benefit a character creation
More benefits at particular intervals or accomplishments.


----------



## Ath-kethin

dave2008 said:


> I wasn't suggesting you use the supernatural gifts and piety system, just that conceptual frame work:
> 
> A benefit a character creation
> More benefits at particular intervals or accomplishments.



Ahh. I misunderstood.

Yeah, it could have been a good system to utilize, but I don't think the book hurts for not having it. And people can always use it if they want anyway.


----------



## Kodiak3D

jayoungr said:


> Ignorant question, so forgive me, but I thought Al-Qadim was the Land of Fate?  Is this related?



I can understand the confusion.  Al-Qadim is the name of the campaign setting, but not really a location of any sort.  Zakhara is the name of the continent the setting takes place in, also referred to as The Land of Fate (also the name of the original boxed set).

So yes, this is VERY related


----------



## Ogre Mage

Ath-kethin said:


> 1. Yes. It includes all applicable spells from the _Player's Handbook, Elemental Evil Player's Companion_, with a few from _Xanathar's Guide_. We didn't want to require people to purchase or have resources outside the core three books, so we consciously decided not to include material from _Tasha's Cauldron _(for example). We will be releasing the spell lists as a web supplement, complete with spells from all official sources, soon after the book is released.
> 
> 2. In our work the Sha'ir is an archetype, not a class, and a member of any class can become one (this is what we mean when we describe reintroducing character kits; more on that in a fuller answer below).
> 
> But to more directly answer the spirit of your question, regarding a spellcaster who relies on a genie familiar to gain and use spells, our take hasn't changed since we initially published it over two years ago. You can get it for free if you like: The Sha'ir at DMSGuild.
> 
> Our take is a Noble Genie patron Warlock, with a Pact of the Lamp. This version has a gen (mechanically derived from an imp or quasit) that can fetch spells like it did in 2e. We also provide methods of implementing the concept using a Sorcerer bloodline (Genie-Blooded) and Wizard arcane tradition (the School of Genie Lore). We worked on a Bard option too but it died on the vine during playtesting.
> 
> The Warlock and Wizard implementations are in the Sha'ir document I linked above; the Warlock is also in _Midnight in the City of Brass_ along with the Sorcerer bloodline.



That's awewsome.  Genies are one of my favorite monsters and the sha'ir was my favorite thing in Zakhara.


----------



## see

TheSword said:


> That I didn’t know. I thought it was only for IP they had released. Interesting.



To quote from the DM's Guild FAQ:


> When you create your own title for the Dungeon Masters Guild, you get access to a hoard of resources. Your work can use any of the 5th Edition D&D rules published by Wizards of the Coast, plus decades of published material for the Forgotten Realms, Ravenloft, Eberron, Ravnica, and Theros settings.



Questions were asked early on to make sure that "Forgotten Realms" included Kara-Tur, Maztica, and Zakhara, and the answer came back a definitive "yes".


----------



## Ath-kethin

see said:


> To quote from the DM's Guild FAQ:
> 
> Questions were asked early on to make sure that "Forgotten Realms" included Kara-Tur, Maztica, and Zakhara, and the answer came back a definitive "yes".



And it's an important distinction. That's why the book is titled as a campaign guide to Zakhara, not a reinvention of Al-Qadim (though the two are functionally identical).

There are already a few Zakhara themed products available on DMSGuild, and some have been there for years. And that's not even counting the ones I was involved with!


----------



## Ath-kethin

Stormonu said:


> !!!!!
> 
> Are you planning any supplements or adventure conversions to go along with the base book?



Absolutely. There's an introductory adventure in the book (which will also be available separately), and we have three additional adventure planned at the moment, following up on events and characters from the the starter but able to be run independently from it and none requiring the others to understand or work.

Each adventure focuses on a different type of hostile terrain, though the terrain itself isn't the core of the adventure. Taken as an arc, the four adventures (prelude/starter + the additional three) should take characters from 1st level to 10th or so; maybe higher. The last chapter is super hard to balance due to what it involves, so in a way your 1st level characters could handle it too - though I wouldn't recommend trying that!

In addition to that, we have three more supplements planned and an Adventurer's Guide. That last one basically walks though creating a Zakharan character using the same process as the Player's Handbook but allowing for more setting-specific material and options from our work. It will be PWYW.

Others include a book of magic items and a book on Elemental Monoliths. I'll have more details on those as we get closer to releasing them.


----------



## Ibrandul

I'm looking forward to this. Is it still on track to be released today?


----------



## TwoSix

Don't see it yet; hopefully just a timed release later in the day, rather than a delay.


----------



## Ath-kethin

TwoSix said:


> Don't see it yet; hopefully just a timed release later in the day, rather than a delay.



The book goes on sale at  Noon, EST.

So we're almost there!


----------



## Ath-kethin

jeremypowell said:


> I'm looking forward to this. Is it still on track to be released today?



Absolutely. But the actual release is out of my hands; it's scheduled for noon EST.


----------



## Ath-kethin

And it's available now!



GET IT TODAY!


----------



## bedir than

Added to my wishlist.


----------



## dave2008

Wow, it is one of the few books to knock _Exploring Eberron_ of the #1 spot.


----------



## dave2008

Just purchased the PDF (and _The Dragonborn of Kara-tur_ and_ British Raj: A Masque of the Red Death Guide to British India_ too). It was my birthday recently, I felt like treating myself.


----------



## Stormonu

Sprang for the printed copy and PDF.

I do have a question (originally posted it on the DM's guild but wasn't sure that'd get answered) - there's a number of kits listed in the back that aren't described in the text (Table 6, p 79), like the Askar.  I'm confused why they weren't included, even if there wasn't just a line like "use Local Hero background" or in the cases where they're actually subclasses, such as Clockwork Mage stating "see Wizard subclass".


----------



## billd91

Downloading the PDF from DM's Guild now.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Stormonu said:


> Sprang for the printed copy and PDF.
> 
> I do have a question (originally posted it on the DM's guild but wasn't sure that'd get answered) - there's a number of kits listed in the back that aren't described in the text (Table 6, p 79), like the Askar.  I'm confused why they weren't included, even if there wasn't just a line like "use Local Hero background" or in the cases where they're actually subclasses, such as Clockwork Mage stating "see Wizard subclass".



Thank you! Enjoy!

Incidentally, I did answer your question on the site (assuming you're was the question to which I responded), but for everyone else:

The Archetypes table lists archetypes, not kits. It seems we could have been more explicit about that fact. We didn't make up anything we didn't need to, and since Askar is pretty much just a Zakharan term for a character with the Folk Hero background, we equated the Askar to a Folk Hero on the table and left it at that. We did something similar with the Sa'luk, except that one is even broader and doesn't map to a Background.


----------



## Ath-kethin

If anyone is interested in a pretty comprehensive review of the book, Jorphdan posted a video earlier today that covers it pretty well. He also had a lot of good things to say about our approach and the overall product, which is nice to hear.

The video is here:


----------



## Ath-kethin

And not to be pushy, folks, but we also have a collection of over 180 magic items and artifacts! Every item officially published for Al-Qadim, whether in the sourceboxes, _Dragon _and _Dungeon_ Magazines, and the _Book of Artifacts_, plus lists of mundane equipment and weapons. It also includes all the items from the _Complete Book of Necromancers_, which was a sort of stealth Al-Qadim supplement written by the same guy who did _A Dozen and One Adventures_, _Cities of Bone_, and _Ruined Kingdoms_.

Kazerabet's Keepsakes - Over 180 Magic Items and Artifacts for Al-Qadim and Forgotten Realms Campaigns - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild


----------



## dave2008

Just wanted to say congratulations on getting this out. It seems to be doing really well.  Hopefully WotC takes notice.


----------



## Ath-kethin

dave2008 said:


> Just wanted to say congratulations on getting this out. It seems to be doing really well.  Hopefully WotC takes notice.



Thank you!

Given the experiences some have had working and dealing with/for WotC, I'm not sure how much I'd like their attention! But we've been overwhelmed by the kind words and positivity we've seen in response to the campaign guide and our general approach, and we're very happy that people seem to be enjoying it!


----------



## Marshall O

guachi said:


> Thumbs up!
> 
> Question: Does anyone know what actual Arabic word is supposed to be represented by "Zakhara"? Is it from the word for "teem" or "abound" or is it a slight mistransliteration of the Arabic for "flower" or maybe a bigger mistransliteration of "desert"?



I lived on Zahara street in Saudi. It means shinning flower. The spelling and pronunciation do not include the 'k'. Zakhara or  زخاره doesn't mean anything.


----------

